# الدراسة الفنية والاقتصادية لانشاء معمل انتاج حامض السلفونيك



## عثمان الراوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هذه دراسة فنية اقتصادية لتصميم وتنفيذ وتشغيل حول انتاج حامض السلفونيك تم اعدادها من قبل شركتنا القديمة عام 2003 لانشاء معمل في الامارات عسى ان تكون مفيدة لكم وفيها مخطط سير العمليات ومخطط معاملة الغازات..... حيث انه لدينا خبرة كبيرة في تصميم وتنفيذ وتشغيل مثل هذه المعامل منذ عام 1996 ايام العز...اي قبل ان يتدمر عراقنا الحبيب ​


----------



## عثمان الراوي (28 نوفمبر 2008)

هذا هو الملف المرفق


----------



## hassankyo2007 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور أخوي...

عسى دكتورنا يأجل موعد التسليم...


----------



## safa aldin (1 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## حسام ح (3 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## محمد الأمين بلعشية (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي واسال الله عز وجل ان يرجع العز لعراقنا الجريح


----------



## mohsn (20 ديسمبر 2008)

*جزاكم الله خيرا و نرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذه الصناعة ولو تفضلت ممكن اعرف ***** حضرتك وه*

جزاكم الله خيرا و نرجو معرفة المزيد عن هذه الصناعة ولو تفضلت ممكن اعرف ***** حضرتك وهذه الدراسة افادتنا جدا وشكرا..........


----------



## الاميرررر (21 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## امير العراق (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اغاتي رحم الله والديك


----------



## مهدي الراوي (25 ديسمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر ونعم من ابن العم دراسة مفيدة فعلا


----------



## ارهينيوس (25 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاكم اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## الخزامى87 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور أخي الكريم وجزيت خيرا لكن هلا ساعدتني بطرح دراسة أخرى حول صناعة حمض الكبريتيك وحبذا لو كان بالأردن خاصة كلفة المواد والأدوات المستخدمة بالمشروع


----------



## حسن المازي (27 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
جزاكم الله خيرا بما انك تعرف طريقه السلفونيك 
قولنا عن افضل طريقه لصناعه الصابون السائل واقلها تكلفه
وحزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشككككككور على هذه الدراسة القيمة وزادكم الله في حسناته ووفقكم ...........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووور ..............


----------



## عثمان الراوي (13 مارس 2009)

اخي العزيز

من ناحية الجدوى الاقتصاديه.... من المفضل ان تجلب معمل جاهز من الصين وتاخذه بدون سيطره مركزيه بالحاسبه... لان السيطره مكلفه جدا ويمكن نصب المعمل في الموصل بدون الحاجه الى وجود الخبراء الصينيون لان لدينا خبرات مهندسين نصب رائعه.. واسعار الصين تكون ارخص من تصنيع المعمل داخل العراق مع احدث التكنلوجيا..وهذه نصيحه من ناس مجربين
واذا تحب ان تتعرف علينا فنحن اصحاب


----------



## مازن عزيز العبوسي (13 مارس 2009)

مشكور يا دكتور على هذه الدراسه .... وفقك الباري عز وجل لخدمة العراق العظيم ....


----------



## مازن عزيز العبوسي (13 مارس 2009)

اكون ممنون جدا يا دكتور اذا ساعدتني في معرفة نسب خلط المواد لصناعة الصابون السائل و الشامبو , كوني مهندس مدني و ليس كيمياوي ...و لي معمل صغير لانتاج الكلور و الديتول ...علما ...انني اشكر الاخ الكريم مهندس المحبه لانه زودني بجدوى اقتصاديه حول هذا الموضوع ....ولانني اطمع في كرمك ...اطلب المزيد ....مع فائق احترامي و تقديري .


----------



## محمد صلاحات (14 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم انا طالب بمشروع تخرج عن نفس الموضوع انتاج معمل كامل مع تصاميمه مع كل ايشي 
ياريت اذا عندك معلومات اكتر واكتر تعطينا اياه والله كتير محتاجين واحنا مجرد دراسة


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (14 مارس 2009)

مشكور أخ عثمان اي معلومات عن demulsifierومضادات الرغوة في النفط الخام و ماهي الامكانيات لعمل مصانع صغيرة في هذالمجال:84:


----------



## عباس كاظم جودة (19 مارس 2009)

الموضوع هوالسؤال عن امكانية انتاج حامض السلفونيك بالطريقة الرطبة انا عندي معلومات كافية عن الموضوع ولاكن بحاجة الىشخص يهتم بالموضوع


----------



## عباس كاظم جودة (19 مارس 2009)

الاخ عثمان ما رايك بانتاج حامض السلفونيك بالطريقة الرطبةفأنا خبير بأنتاج الحامض بهذه الطريقة وهي سهلة جدا وغير مكلفة ولها سوق قوي في العراق


----------



## عثمان الراوي (19 مارس 2009)

اخي الطريقه الرطبه تعطي حامض ذو مواصفات رديئه جدا...وانا عندي كامل التفاصيل حولها
وهي غير مجديه تماما ولا تحتاج لاي خبره


----------



## صادق حمود (20 مارس 2009)

الله يوفقكم بلدكم بحاجه لكم ومهما حصل يجب ان ترجع وتمارس واجبك الوطني يااخي
اخوكم صادق


----------



## ضياء الجبوري (13 أبريل 2009)

مشكور أخي العزيز ويكون لنا الشرف في التعرف على حضرتكم


----------



## ضياء الجبوري (14 أبريل 2009)

اخي العزيز ياريت تعطيني عنوان المصنع بشكل دقيق لنزور معملكم في اقرب وقت


----------



## عثمان الراوي (16 أبريل 2009)

اخي انا مهاجر خارج العراق...والمعمل مغلق حاليا... بسبب ضروف البلد


----------



## عبد الجليل الربيعي (16 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لكن صارت قديمة ماتنفع


----------



## malyuun (17 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور جداً


----------



## ibrahim alghamdi (19 أبريل 2009)

*تحياتي د .عثمان الراوي وبعد*
ل*دي فكرة معمل لإنتاج الوايت سبرت بالدمام - السعوديه بطاقه إنتاجيه صغيره .في حدود 5 طن يومياً او اكثر قليلاً كمرحله اولى .
حاب اسألك كمختص في الدراسات كم ممكن يكلف المعمل كتجهيزات ( خط انتاج)
بالإضافه لمسمى وسوق المنتجات النهائيه التي تستخدم هذا المنتج ( الوايت سبريت) كماده اوليه لها بنسب مؤثره 30% واعلى! يمكن المراسله على ibrahim أتeskabksa دوت كوم*​


----------



## chemi overseas (20 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخ عثمان انشاء الله ناوى افتح مصنع سالفونيك فى القاهرة ممكن اى ارشادات


----------



## chemi overseas (20 أبريل 2009)

ممكن خطوات الطريقة الرطبة يا دكتور عثمان


----------



## شريف بحر (22 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،


----------



## العراقي... خالد (22 أبريل 2009)

شكراًأخي العزيز ... جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## kalemaro (23 أبريل 2009)

جزى الله من علمنا خيرا
ومن فهمنا رزقا
ومن اهدانا شكرا
اللهم اجعل هذا العمل علما ينتفع به الى يوم الدين


----------



## أيمن محمد فؤاد (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور جداً جداً اخي عثمان


----------



## اسلام البدوي (20 يونيو 2009)

مشكور أخى على هذا الملف الرائع


----------



## وضاحة (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا اخي عثمان الراوي
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ولكن هل من الممكن دراسة جدوى لوحدة تحلية مياه ان امكن
او الخطوات الواجب اتباعها لدراسة الجدوى
ودمتم


----------



## محمد احمد الدلعوس (12 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكورين علي المواضيع الجميلة 
انا اريد ان اعرف المواد الاساسية لصناعة مساحيق الصابون والنسب الصحيحة لافضل منتج


----------



## طاهر السيد السيد (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## طاهر السيد السيد (18 فبراير 2010)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفى الزروق (19 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
نشكرك علي هذه الدراسة القيمة ولكن اسعار المواد الخام اختلفت فهل بالامكان تحديثها ؟
كما انه لم تشير الي مصدر المعدات ؟ والطاقة الانتاجية بالضبط ؟ هل هي 500 كجم في الساعة ؟
نحن فعليا ندرس انشاء المشروع نأمل تعاونكم معنا


----------



## Eng.Ahmed.Fawzy (22 فبراير 2010)

Very good study and easily for understanding, Regards, Ahmed


----------



## mohamed loloa (25 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## حيدر الملاح (27 فبراير 2010)

بارك الله فيك وانشاء الله يوفقكم الله لبناء العراق من جديد


----------



## أحمدوفسيلادتش (2 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم يا أخى ورد عليكم عزكم


----------



## islamjo (11 مارس 2010)

نشكرك علي مجهودك وجزاك الله عنه خير لنقلك الامانة العلمية


----------



## islamjo (11 مارس 2010)

ارجو من اخواني مساعدتي في معرفة كيفية اذابة الزيوت في الماء ولكن ارجو منكم التفصيل وتوضيح كيفية سلفنة الكيل بنزين بما يسمي بالطريقة البلدية وليست الطريقة الغازية


----------



## هنداز الجزولي (13 مارس 2010)

الف الف مليون شكر موضوعك كان مهم جدا جدا بالنسبه لي


----------



## القمودي2009 (14 مارس 2010)

well done , thank you ver much for your study 
can you help me to get PRO II software

REGARDS


----------



## البحرx (21 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي


----------



## محمد الاسكندرانى20 (25 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## farouq dabag (25 مايو 2010)

شكرا باخ عثمان


----------



## eg.work (26 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا غالي وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## khalid elnaji (27 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## khalid elnaji (27 مايو 2010)

*طلب مساعده في تحديد الطرق العلميه للتخلص من نفايات المستشفيات الصلبه والسائله*

انا في امس الحوجه ...وبارك الله فيكم وسدد خطاكم....


----------



## فادي عر (16 يونيو 2010)

شكرا الكم كثير


----------



## عباس احمد سلمان (8 أكتوبر 2010)

كل الشكر للدكتور عثمان على هذا البحث


----------



## عباس احمد سلمان (8 أكتوبر 2010)

ارجو من الدكتور عثمان ان يتكرم علينا ببحث عن الطريقة الرطبة لانها غير مكلفة مع وافر الدعاء له بالموفقية وان يجعلها الله في ميزان حسناته


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (24 أكتوبر 2010)

thankxx


----------



## سان سان (6 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## megasedek (5 يناير 2011)

حقيقة يا سيدي المحترم ابرعت فى جني الحسنات اود كثيرا الاتصال بك في تحضير هدا المشروع معك هنا في الجزائر


----------



## jamal_ (6 يناير 2011)

رحمك الله و رحم والديك


----------



## alkhaleelco (22 فبراير 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## jamal_ (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك وفي والديك و جزاكم جميعا الخير كله


----------



## safa aldin (2 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخي واسال الله عز وجل ان يرجع العز لعراقنا الجريح


----------



## ماهراحمد888 (27 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيكم عجزت عن معرفة كيف اعمل مادة Tripoli Rose
اكسيد السيليكون الزهر-وهل تحل مادة اخرى مكانها لاني اريد صناعة البلش ارجو الاجابة وجزاكم الله خيرا
الائيميل[email protected]
ماهر احمد


----------



## عماد الدين خليل (30 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا للمجهود المبزول تجاة مشروع حامض السلفونك ولكننننننن يوجد طريقة اخرى غير مكلفة بعمل تنك بداخلة قلاب وحولة جاكيت تبريد او تسخين بة ميا ة للتبريد فهل توجد معلومات عن هذة الطريقة  وشكرا​


----------



## محمود فتحي احمد مه (9 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## eftekes (29 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## طارق ألجزائري (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور أخي العزيز*


----------



## Dr\gamalelden (20 نوفمبر 2011)

وين الدراسة


----------



## zahertop (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## الرشيد2 (18 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## صفوت1981 (12 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Mohamed Badran (30 أبريل 2012)

many thanks for you fruitfull information


----------



## umaksood (13 يونيو 2012)

دي طريقة الانتاج باستخدام حمض الكبريتيك المدخن وهي اقل تكلفة واقل جودة


----------



## محمد كحيل (11 أغسطس 2012)

شكرااااااا


----------



## فلك نوح (17 أغسطس 2012)

الف شكر وتقدير لك


----------



## safa aldin (21 ديسمبر 2012)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرررررررررررررررررررااااً جزيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــلاً مججدداً لك يا دكتورنا الفارس


----------



## fsherman (6 نوفمبر 2013)

أين الطريقة وشكرا لك


----------



## fsherman (22 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا لك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## idriss aslouj (30 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم..اخي عثمان الروي ممكن تعطينا صورة اوضح على المكائن و المعدات لمعمل السلفونيك بتفصيل جزاك الله كل الخير...


----------



## idriss aslouj (2 ديسمبر 2013)

ارجو من الاستاذ عثمان يتكرم ويعطيني اجابة على سؤالي...


----------



## وائل العسيلى (12 مايو 2014)

اخى العزيز :بارك الله فيكم 
وبعد التحية ك
ارجو موافاتى بكيفية عمل هذا المشروع على نطاق صغير وباقل التكاليف حيث اننى فى امس الحاجة الية
ولكم جزيل الشكر
وائل العسيلى


----------



## الجريسي (7 أبريل 2017)

بارك الله بيك .. ربي يوفقك ويسدد خطاك


----------

